# Not wild game.....



## BottomBouncer (Feb 5, 2003)

but.......I'm looking for a few good chili recipes. Spicey is good!

Thanks!

Bouncer


----------



## Salmonsmoker (Jul 17, 2000)

BottomBouncer,

Look in the Big Game Recipies forum. I brought forward several Chili recipies from the past few years.


----------

